# Found out about a cheating h0e



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

found out about my gfs friend cheating on her gawd dayum mother ****in husband.

I see the husband when I drop my kids off at school speak to him he's a simple normal bloke.. good dad type guy your average dude. I found out she's cheating thro my gf cause she just let little inconsistent things slip about her friend so without going into boring details I now know for fact absolutely no doubt she's cheating on this guy. Not just a one off either shes full on getting banged on the regular. I'm talking creampies I'm talking nothing but the nuts hanging out type s**t.

So anyway what shall I do?

Tell the poor bloke?

Blackmail the wife?


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

None of your business so stay out.


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

empzb said:


> None of your business so stay out.


 Oh s**t I'm guessing your bangin he's wife


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Make a thread on a bodybuilding forum. That'll learn 'er!

Oh wait...


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

DTA said:


> Oh s**t I'm guessing your bangin he's wife


 Busted. But there are no creampies. Straight up facials only.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

DTA said:


> found out about my gfs friend cheating on her gawd dayum mother ****in husband.
> 
> I see the husband when I drop my kids off at school speak to him he's a simple normal bloke.. good dad type guy your average dude. I found out she's cheating thro my gf cause she just let little inconsistent things slip about her friend so without going into boring details I now know for fact absolutely no doubt she's cheating on this guy. Not just a one off either shes full on getting banged on the regular. I'm talking creampies I'm talking nothing but the nuts hanging out type s**t.
> 
> ...


 yep, blackmail the bitch and get her to do all the nasty s**t that your Mrs wont.


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

empzb said:


> Busted. But there are no creampies. Straight up facials only.


 We all know girls that let you nut on there face are a myth. .. Like the unicorn or uk muscle members yearly incomes.


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

ILLBehaviour said:


> yep, blackmail the bitch and get her to do all the nasty s**t that your Mrs wont.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

ILLBehaviour said:


> yep, blackmail the bitch and *get her to do all the nasty s**t that your Mrs wont.*


 Like pulling all the clogged up sludgy hair out the shower drain?


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

RexEverthing said:


> Like pulling all the clogged up sludgy hair out the shower drain?


 The possibilities are endless.


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

RexEverthing said:


> Like pulling all the clogged up sludgy hair out the shower drain?


 The possibilities are endless.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Stop shagging her.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Have sex with the man and you might have an idea why she's cheating?


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

I would stay out unless close friend , it will get nasty and more than likely backfire on you and your missus being regarding as whatever comes off it, it's horrible and as much as I would love to tell the fella nothing good from my experiences comes out of anything like this

you and you're missus will get dragged into it


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Tell her to tell him or you will. Cheaters are cu**s, it's inexcusable.


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

Maybe its a mutual agreement. Maybe they both do it and he just isn't as obvious?

Maybe *they* are trying to hook you and the missus' in on a something.

Maybe that would make me an accomplice?

Now I'm all turned around. Ask @Skye666

She always gives good advice.

Sorta.

Unless. . .


----------



## Kjetil1234 (Jun 10, 2014)

Tell him for sure.

Would YOU like to be the one fooled, with no one telling you?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

GaryMatt said:


> Maybe its a mutual agreement. Maybe they both do it and he just isn't as obvious?
> 
> Maybe *they* are trying to hook you and the missus' in on a something.
> 
> ...


 Yh Gary turn round give us a look.

Im worn out with debates I can't get involved iv overdosed on protein powder this week.


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

I'll jokes aside I never get involved in no gossip or drama. I barely even speak to anyone other than at work or the gym lol.

But cheating is just wrong and that dudes a good dad always with he's kids at the park and stuff. So I'm going to tell just not figured out how.

I'm thinking make new plain Facebook account and just message thro there.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Kjetil1234 said:


> Tell him for sure.
> 
> Would YOU like to be the one fooled, with no one telling you?


 Did this mistakenly get posted in the Injury section...?!

Good to see you in gen con for a change! :thumb


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

Oh and I know he's not aware cause just this Friday he was talking about renewing he'd vouls with he's wife....

Brutal


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

birthday kisses said:


> After reading the two bolded sections it may be an idea to go out and socialise with others a bit more, opening fake FB accounts and telling tales isnt normal behaviour.


 Telling someone there wife is sucking someone else's dick ain't to tale telling. especially when it's not a rumour it's fact.

For a dude with a joker pic your no fun


----------



## Kjetil1234 (Jun 10, 2014)

RexEverthing said:


> Did this mistakenly get posted in the Injury section...?!
> 
> Good to see you in gen con for a change! :thumb


 Caught my attention on the sidebar


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

God dammit you dudes sharing your misses lmao I know he dont know Ok.


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

birthday kisses said:


> I have a feeling you are making this up.....


 Omg I hate this guy


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

birthday kisses said:


> You claim you only meet this guy picking the kids up yet you know for a fact he isn't aware of his wifes lover?
> 
> That would involve some pretty odd conversations you two have at the school gates for you to be aware of something as personal as that.


 No mate you just have the brain of a belend. my misses told me you numpty.


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

birthday kisses said:


> Your mrs told you her friend told her she was getting "cream-pied and nothing but the nuts hanging out" by another man?
> 
> What an odd conversation for two women to be having...


 My god your annoying. I hope your trolling me and aren't generally this type of person.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

Tell the fella but do it without you being involved if you can. Even if it meant leaving a note on his car windscreen I would. Just make sure you tell him enough detail thst the wife can't get her way out of it.

Whore


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

UlsterRugby said:


> Tell the fella but do it without you being involved if you can. Even if it meant leaving a note on his car windscreen I would. Just make sure you tell him enough detail thst the wife can't get her way out of it.
> 
> Whore


 I'm onit this hoe is getting outed


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

What does your girlfriend think about this? If you're not careful you could cause problems in your own relationship here...


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

i will echo, tell him but dont let it lead back to you. the fb message is a sound idea. good man.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> Tell her to tell him or you will. Cheaters are cu**s, it's inexcusable.


 This.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> What does your girlfriend think about this? If you're not careful you could cause problems in your own relationship here...


 aye this.

your missus is going to get it from her pal then you'll get it and she'll no tell you anything again.

why do you even care about some random you see at the school gates now and then he might be a pure wank anyway.

is UKM full of women? sorry but why would you want to get involved in someone else's business especially when there's kids involved.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Sphinkter said:


> aye this.
> 
> your missus is going to get it from her pal then you'll get it and she'll no tell you anything again.
> 
> ...


 do you make all your decisions based on what is the best for you? sometimes people do things for others...


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Personally I wouldn't get involved, if you know for 'a fact' then it won't be long till he finds out, that's if he doesn't already know.


----------



## Muscle MOT (Oct 15, 2016)

DTA said:


> found out about my gfs friend cheating on her gawd dayum mother ****in husband.
> 
> I see the husband when I drop my kids off at school speak to him he's a simple normal bloke.. good dad type guy your average dude. I found out she's cheating thro my gf cause she just let little inconsistent things slip about her friend so without going into boring details I now know for fact absolutely no doubt she's cheating on this guy. Not just a one off either shes full on getting banged on the regular. I'm talking creampies I'm talking nothing but the nuts hanging out type s**t.
> 
> ...


 lucky bitch ???


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

You seem a tad angry mate, you sure you're not just pissed off that she ain't running a little something your way?

And why is she confiding in your missus, they're not both at it are they?


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

Why do you care,it's not like he's your brother or your best mate,even then you have to weigh things up as it could be put back on you . Just some bloke at the school gates. I would stay well out of it.

I suggest if you fancy him that much, go and live in a tent in the woods with him and dump your women,as doesn't sound like your own missus is keeping good company there.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

I honestly wouldn't get involved, not if the guy is a friend of a friend you don't really know.

X2 on what is your misses view on her pals secret? I'd assume that she told you in confidence expecting you to have a listen rather than get involved?


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Say nowt, it's none of your business.

You're going to basically cause a load of s**t over a second hand half a story.


----------



## Grunz (Apr 11, 2016)

UK2USA said:


> You seem a tad angry mate, you sure you're not just pissed off that she ain't running a little something your way?
> 
> *And why is she confiding in your missus, they're not both at it are they?*


 Glad I'm not the only one think this, imagine is a two way street between them both discussing their affairs!

Imagine the other fellas on another forum posting the same question about you. You'd be steaming


----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

birthday kisses said:


> Your mrs told you her friend told her she was getting "cream-pied and nothing but the nuts hanging out" by another man?
> 
> What an odd conversation for two women to be having...


 welcome back Banzi... haven't you stopped being a bellend yet?!?


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

ellisrimmer said:


> do you make all your decisions based on what is the best for you? sometimes people do things for others...


 But if you look at it from the perspective that his missus has told him something in confidence about one of her pals, then he goes blabbing to her man. Different story if it's your good mate or a relative or whatever but why would you jeopardise your own relationship for some random you see when you drop your kids off at school? Just because you think something's wrong doesn't mean it's your problem to sort lol why would you go about meddling in other people affairs just so you can align your own moral compass.

you'd think the guy who's own mum took money off him for her old shitey fridge would have learned to look after his own first..


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Tell him. Cheating hoes gotta be exposed


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Can you actually trust anyone these days?? Seems to be so much cheating going on.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Gary29 said:


> Can you actually trust anyone these days?? Seems to be so much cheating going on.


 I trust my Mrs, I think it's an essential part of any healthy relationship. That and shibari rope.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Sphinkter said:


> But if you look at it from the perspective that his missus has told him something in confidence about one of her pals, then he goes blabbing to her man. Different story if it's your good mate or a relative or whatever but why would you jeopardise your own relationship for some random you see when you drop your kids off at school? Just because you think something's wrong doesn't mean it's your problem to sort lol why would you go about meddling in other people affairs just so you can align your own moral compass.
> 
> you'd think the guy who's own mum took money off him for her old shitey fridge would have learned to look after his own first..


 if you read the thread you would see he is doing it anonymously so there is little chance of anything coming off it, and would you give a s**t if you ruined your mates relationship with some slag anyway?

align your own moral compass? eh?

that fridge is a corker mate, runs like a beauty


----------



## jimbo83 (Feb 7, 2014)

Tell HIM!


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

ellisrimmer said:


> if you read the thread you would see he is doing it anonymously so there is little chance of anything coming off it, and would you give a s**t if you ruined your mates relationship with some slag anyway?
> 
> align your own moral compass? eh?
> 
> that fridge is a corker mate, runs like a beauty


 That's even worse lol, setting up a Facebook to out some slag n ruin this guy's life - sounds like something a teenage girl would do. What about the guy's kids' lives? He'll leave and the poor kids will be left with their absolute dick hound of a mother. But yeh I'll back track then and say if you don't have the balls to walk up to the guy and tell him or tell him via your own Facebook page or whatever then you don't have the balls to deal with the implications of the situation and should just get on with your own life. Tell your Mrs what you think about her pal and that you don't want to hear about it and move on.

it was a metaphor, a beautiful one at that, directed at twats who feel the need to meddle in other people's business if a certain situation does fit their own ideas of what is right and wrong.

your mums still shite mate I wouldn't take money off my next door neighbour for an old fridge nvm my kid :lol:


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

birthday kisses said:


> I suppose you blob all your mates in to their girlfriends if they cop off.


 fu**ing this


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Sphinkter said:


> That's even worse lol, setting up a Facebook to out some slag n ruin this guy's life - sounds like something a teenage girl would do. What about the guy's kids' lives? He'll leave and the poor kids will be left with their absolute dick hound of a mother. But yeh I'll back track then and say if you don't have the balls to walk up to the guy and tell him or tell him via your own Facebook page or whatever then you don't have the balls to deal with the implications of the situation and should just get on with your own life. Tell your Mrs what you think about her pal and that you don't want to hear about it and move on.
> 
> it was a metaphor, a beautiful one at that, directed at twats who feel the need to meddle in other people's business if a certain situation does fit their own ideas of what is right and wrong.
> 
> your mums still shite mate I wouldn't take money off my next door neighbour for an old fridge nvm my kid :lol:


 why would it ruin guys life or the kids? Are you suggesting that if your bird was cheating you'd rather not know? that is a weird train of thought. I don't get the logic that if you don't dare tell him face to face you shouldn't be emailing him about it. Why would the o/p need to deal with any implications, he's just giving information that the guy would probably like to have, then the bloke can do what he wants with it.

It wasn't a metaphor at all. starting to think you aren't too bright.

well you would give your old fridge away to the neighbour but you wouldn't tell him if his bird was shagging about, so if I check my own moral compass here, it's directing me to the conclusion that you're a c*nt :lol:


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

ellisrimmer said:


> why would it ruin guys life or the kids? Are you suggesting that if your bird was cheating you'd rather not know? that is a weird train of thought. I don't get the logic that if you don't dare tell him face to face you shouldn't be emailing him about it. Why would the o/p need to deal with any implications, he's just giving information that the guy would probably like to have, then the bloke can do what he wants with it.
> 
> It wasn't a metaphor at all. starting to think you aren't too bright.
> 
> well you would give your old fridge away to the neighbour but you wouldn't tell him if his bird was shagging about, so if I check my own moral compass here, it's directing me to the conclusion that you're a c*nt :lol:


 It would ruin the guys in his kids lives cause they'd be living apart? I'm not saying it's better to not know, I'm saying it's not OPs place to tell him. It's his wives pal and he doesn't even know the guy. Like the post above - you must have friends or at least know someone who's cheated, did you go telling on them?

unless you have an actual physical moral compass that needs aligning then yes it is a metaphor.

upstairs is a t**t so I wouldn't tell him, I'd probably shag next door's missus so it wouldn't be in my best interests to tell him. I'd still give both my old fridge cause it'd save a trip to the dump.

edit: my other next door neighbour is some gay dude that lives with his adult daughter I wouldn't know much about his personal life but I'd imagine you'd have me round trying to knock the gay out of him with the good book.


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

Sphinkter said:


> But if you look at it from the perspective that his missus has told him something in confidence about one of her pals, then he goes blabbing to her man. Different story if it's your good mate or a relative or whatever but why would you jeopardise your own relationship for some random you see when you drop your kids off at school? Just because you think something's wrong doesn't mean it's your problem to sort lol why would you go about meddling in other people affairs just so you can align your own moral compass.
> 
> *you'd think the guy who's own mum took money off him for her old shitey fridge would have learned to look after his own first*..


 Lol.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Muckshifter said:


> Lol.


 Sphinkter always remembers


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

Sphinkter said:


> Sphinkter always remembers


 Remember it only to well myself. Lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Gary29 said:


> Can you actually trust anyone these days?? Seems to be so much cheating going on.


 No u can't. Ever


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Gary29 said:


> *Can you actually trust anyone these days??* Seems to be so much cheating going on.


 I hope so.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> No u can't. Ever


 Bad experiences?


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

Nobody likes a snitch. You will betray ur gfs trust. Hoes gonna hoe. Most of them do. Who cares.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

DTA said:


> found out about my gfs friend cheating on her gawd dayum mother ****in husband.
> 
> I see the husband when I drop my kids off at school speak to him he's a simple normal bloke.. good dad type guy your average dude. I found out she's cheating thro my gf cause she just let little inconsistent things slip about her friend so without going into boring details I now know for fact absolutely no doubt she's cheating on this guy. Not just a one off either shes full on getting banged on the regular. I'm talking creampies I'm talking nothing but the nuts hanging out type s**t.
> 
> ...


 Unless u have pictures or proof u shouldn't really say anything.

So...did ur mrs tell u...or u mean she hinted about it? ( inconsistent things slip)

how do u now know for a fact? Trust me I'm female the details will not be boring I love eastenders!


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

just fu**ing tell him, imagine if you was in his boat Im sure you'd want to know asap. In fact imagine if he was doing the cheating on his wife and her friend knew, women being women and that you know what would happen it'd be like world war three getting all lasses together to destroy the bloke.

tell the poor sod!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Yes said:


> Bad experiences?


 No never ...well none I know about. But listening, watching, and just being a realist tells me just to never bother....not a male thing either...I don't trust anyone.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

iamyou said:


> Nobody likes a snitch. You will betray ur gfs trust. Hoes gonna hoe. Most of them do. Who cares.


 What's a hoe?


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> No never ...well none I know about. But listening, watching, and just being a realist tells me just to never bother....not a male thing either...I don't trust anyone.


 Don't you get lonely?


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Sphinkter said:


> It would ruin the guys in his kids lives cause they'd be living apart? I'm not saying it's better to not know, I'm saying it's not OPs place to tell him. It's his wives pal and he doesn't even know the guy. Like the post above - you must have friends or at least know someone who's cheated, did you go telling on them?
> 
> unless you have an actual physical moral compass that needs aligning then yes it is a metaphor.
> 
> ...


 so who qualifies as somebody who can tell the bloke?

moral compass is a metaphor but that wasn't what I said

you live in a flat. no wonder you were jealous about the fridge

I've lost you by the end of the post though


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> What's a hoe?


 TOP DEFINITION

http://www.addthis.com/bookmark.php...rbanup.com/123666&title=Urban Dictionary: hoe http://www.addthis.com/bookmark.php...rbanup.com/123666&title=Urban Dictionary: hoe http://www.addthis.com/bookmark.php...rbanup.com/123666&title=Urban Dictionary: hoe [I][/I]

hoe [I][/I]

1. A skank 
2. A woman that is too loose in the booty. 
3. Woman or man that f**k anything with two legs. 
4. A promiscuous person.syn: slut

Don't marry that hoe, she sucked too many dicks and you know the old saying, you can't turn a whore into a housewife.

by Hoes is only good for sex May 10, 2003

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=hoe


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Yes said:


> Don't you get lonely?


 Why?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

birthday kisses said:


>


 Yes I know...but I meant his version


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

iamyou said:


> TOP DEFINITION
> 
> hoe
> 
> ...


 Hmmm there's flaws in that definition....#3 and the last sentence don't match do they. "She" and housewife......where's he at then? Nah inconsistencies....any other definitions?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

birthday kisses said:


> read the threads, she is surrounded by friends on here.


 Lol...all press is good press


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Hmmm there's flaws in that definition....#3 and the last sentence don't match do they. "She" and housewife......where's he at then? Nah inconsistencies....any other definitions?


 You tell me. You seem to know a lot about the subject :thumb


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

iamyou said:


> You tell me. You seem to know a lot about the subject :thumb


 Oh no don't mind me...I'm just trying to clarify if we mean women or men. Can a man be a hoe? I'd prefer him to be a power drill.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

ellisrimmer said:


> align your own moral compass? eh?





Sphinkter said:


> it was a metaphor, a beautiful one at that, directed at twats who feel the need to meddle in other people's business if a certain situation does fit their own ideas of what is right and wrong.





ellisrimmer said:


> It wasn't a metaphor at all. starting to think you aren't too bright..


 Sorry mate what exactly were you asking?


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

ellisrimmer said:


> so who qualifies as somebody who can tell the bloke?
> 
> moral compass is a metaphor but that wasn't what I said
> 
> ...


 Also re the flat thing lol who gets uppety over the fact their gaff has stairs?

None of that post was hard to follow so you really must be special.


----------



## Grunz (Apr 11, 2016)

Whether it's the ops place to say anything or not I bet not one single person on this board wouldn't want to know if they were in this position.

also saying it will ruin the guys life and kids life is true, but let's not forget it's the silly cum dumpster hoe who decided to ruin their life not the ops who's just passing on information.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Sphinkter said:


> Also re the flat thing lol who gets uppety over the fact their gaff has stairs?
> 
> None of that post was hard to follow so you really must be special.


 The sentence that I was on about, which you conveniently didn't quote, didn't really make sense

" why would you go about meddling in other people affairs just so you can align your own moral compass. "

It wasn't uppety it was just a bit of banter as your flat wouldn't fit the shitty old fridge you're taking the mick out of lol


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

ellisrimmer said:


> why would it ruin guys life or the kids? Are you suggesting that if your bird was cheating you'd rather not know? that is a weird train of thought. I don't get the logic that if you don't dare tell him face to face you shouldn't be emailing him about it. W :huh: hy would the o/p need to deal with any implications, he's just giving information that the guy would probably like to have, then the bloke can do what he wants with it.
> 
> It wasn't a metaphor at all. starting to think you aren't too bright.
> 
> well you would give your old fridge away to the neighbour but you wouldn't tell him if his bird was shagging about, so if I check my own moral compass here, it's directing me to the conclusion that you're a c*nt :lol:


 You don't know! Oops :huh:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Oh no don't mind me...I'm just trying to clarify if we mean women or men. Can a man be a hoe? I'd prefer him to be a power drill.


 You must need some pictures hanging.....


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

birthday kisses said:


> I suppose you blob all your mates in to their girlfriends if they cop off.


 lol


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Gary29 said:


> Can you actually trust anyone these days?? Seems to be so much cheating going on.


 its pretty hard tbh, especially with social media.


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

Sphinkter said:


> That's even worse lol, setting up a Facebook to out some slag n ruin this guy's life - sounds like something a teenage girl would do. What about the guy's kids' lives? He'll leave and the poor kids will be left with their absolute dick hound of a mother. But yeh I'll back track then and say if you don't have the balls to walk up to the guy and tell him or tell him via your own Facebook page or whatever then you don't have the balls to deal with the implications of the situation and should just get on with your own life. Tell your Mrs what you think about her pal and that you don't want to hear about it and move on.
> 
> it was a metaphor, a beautiful one at that, directed at twats who feel the need to meddle in other people's business if a certain situation does fit their own ideas of what is right and wrong.
> 
> your mums still shite mate I wouldn't take money off my next door neighbour for an old fridge nvm my kid :lol:


 Sounds to me like your cheating on your misses Mr hoe defender


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

birthday kisses said:


> I would be careful if I were you, your mrs may be sharing the cream pies with the other woman.


 Well your my misses so better come down stairs and start explaining yourself


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

birthday kisses said:


> Yes dear?


 Wtf is that above her panty line? :jaw:


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

ellisrimmer said:


> The sentence that I was on about, which you conveniently didn't quote, didn't really make sense
> 
> " why would you go about meddling in other people affairs just so you can align your own moral compass. "
> 
> It wasn't uppety it was just a bit of banter as your flat wouldn't fit the shitty old fridge you're taking the mick out of lol


 Mate are you retarded ? You're the one that didn't quote the whole sentence you said "moral compass, eh" or something along those lines so I didn't get that it was the context you didn't understand rather than the two words which you quoted.

im sure it would fit in the weans room with the tumble dryer. Besides it wasn't the shity fridge I was taking the mick out of, it was your miserable c**t of a mother.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

DTA said:


> Sounds to me like your cheating on your misses Mr hoe defender


 I ain't defending the slag I'm just saying I don't think you could should get involved. Not after an argument. Didn't quote anyone in my op, just voicing my opinion. It's mr bent shot ronaldo fanboy that wants to argue about it. Did you know he's a paedophile sympathist? You should probably just do the opposite of anything he ever says tbh.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Sphinkter said:


> Mate are you retarded ? You're the one that didn't quote the whole sentence you said "moral compass, eh" or something along those lines so I didn't get that it was the context you didn't understand rather than the two words which you quoted.
> 
> im sure it would fit in the weans room with the tumble dryer. Besides it wasn't the shity fridge I was taking the mick out of, it was your miserable c**t of a mother.


 " why would you go about meddling in other people affairs just so you can align your own moral compass. " poor use of the word align and the sentence answers it's own question...derrrrr...

my miserable c**t of a mother? sheesh, you hardly know her, she's very jovial actually. Why do you have it in for her? I know you think she isn't very generous but if it wasn't for her help I wouldn't be in this huge 6 bedroom house with two flights of stairs ;-)



Sphinkter said:


> I ain't defending the slag I'm just saying I don't think you could should get involved. Not after an argument. Didn't quote anyone in my op, just voicing my opinion. It's mr bent shot ronaldo fanboy that wants to argue about it. Did you know he's a paedophile sympathist? You should probably just do the opposite of anything he ever says tbh.


 somebody has taken a dislike to me :lol:


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

Lol not sure we're to go now with this thread. Can't tell if you two are arguing or In some elite form of banta.

I didn't say I was definitely going tell I was considering what to do with the info I'd obtained. My misses didn't tell me in confidence I just figured her out cause she always talking about her mates lives, then i put it to her so she couldn't deny it (if u catch my drift) caught her out.

Since then tho they all had a girls night last night an got drunk and another girl has clocked on too. so the whole things about to be reviled now by the looks of it. The girl that figured it out also was with me when this bloke was saying about renewing he's vouls. And he's wife's been telling her there not together an all that shite so this cheating wife's being caught out left right and centre. This shits difficult to explain. ..

Basically wife a hoe

Husband don't know

Obvious hoe is obvious

Even I figured out she a hoe

My gf like Yea she a hoe but my friend tho

I like Yea but being a hoe is wrong tho

She like oh actually my friend ain't a hoe they not together no

I'm like Pffft why you lyin tho

My gf like ain't even lyin tho

I like Yea u are tho

She like how you know?

I like well just spoke to the dude says she wants to renew vouls tho

My gf was tryin lie to trick me into thinking I didn't know

But she know I know caught her out tho

so now she know I know her friend a hoe she like don't tell tho

but I don't give a f**k about her friend she a hoe so will out the hoe but looks like the hoe already might be reviled now cause even more people know.

Understand?

fu**ing hoe


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Bro's before hoe's....


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

DTA said:


> Lol not sure we're to go now with this thread. Can't tell if you two are arguing or In some elite form of banta.
> 
> I didn't say I was definitely going tell I was considering what to do with the info I'd obtained. My misses didn't tell me in confidence I just figured her out cause she always talking about her mates lives, then i put it to her so she couldn't deny it (if u catch my drift) caught her out.
> 
> ...


 I don't think it's anybody's place to get involved in what is going on between these two especially meddling with a marriage. It's actually your gf's place to say something not yours??? *It's your girlfriend's friend *so if you betray you gf then you could be looking for trouble as you will be outing your gf???? Just does not seem wise.

You have been given some sound advice. Rather just leave well alone.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

FFS it's not "vouls", it's "vows".

Vouls is not even a word.

Also, I probably wouldn't tell him, since I don't know him, but I'd be shopping for popcorn right about now.


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

birthday kisses said:


> Oh yes, the fact you had to work it out from your Mrs rather than her telling you speaks volumes mate, her and this other woman are thick as thieves.
> 
> I would tread very carefully if I were you.


 If I could hit you thro the Internet. .....


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

Varg said:


> FFS it's not "vouls", it's "vows".
> 
> Vouls is not even a word.
> 
> Also, I probably wouldn't tell him, since I don't know him, but I'd be shopping for popcorn right about now.


 Harambe?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

DTA said:


> Lol not sure we're to go now with this thread. Can't tell if you two are arguing or In some elite form of banta.
> 
> I didn't say I was definitely going tell I was considering what to do with the info I'd obtained. My misses didn't tell me in confidence I just figured her out cause she always talking about her mates lives, then i put it to her so she couldn't deny it (if u catch my drift) caught her out.
> 
> ...


 The only way this isn't going to blow up in your face is if you convince your girlfriend to do something about this, or get her on board with you telling him. Or possibly talking to his wife and say either it stops or you'll tell him.

Unless how your girlfriend is acting here makes you question if you want your relationship to continue.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Most are whores

You just don't know it


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Most are whores
> 
> You just don't know it


 99.9%


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Tell her you want some of that pu$$y or the words getting out. Creampie her and post a pic with a spoon in her fanny to verify legitimacy


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

If she questions any of the above just tell her its all SiCKCVNT approved..


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

What she chooses to do with her minge is her business. Don't know why anyone would want to get involved unless it's a close friend


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

You don't know the guy and you only HEARD his bird's cheating on him. Unless you see something for yourself stay out of it.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

I would say its not really your business to tell him.

BUT, my real issue here is why is your gf trying to hide this from you when you confronted her about it, and why the f**k is she defending her?

Your gf should be telling her mate to stop that s**t, not be ok with it.

That would give me a real cause to be wary man.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Op

You are just jealous the whores is no eating your Dick


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> I would say its not really your business to tell him.
> 
> BUT, my real issue here is why is your gf trying to hide this from you when you confronted her about it, and why the f**k is she defending her?
> 
> ...


 Cause woman all lyin hoes.


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Anthrax on her tampax


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

DTA said:


> Cause woman all lyin hoes.


 Except mine. She would never lie to me.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

DTA said:


> Cause woman all lyin hoes.


 Answer his questions ?? Is ur Mrs a lying hoe?


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

I feel so sorry for the guy being cheated on. That marriage is over and pointless now. If they get divorced, the woman is going to keep everything too.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Yes said:


> I feel so sorry for the guy being cheated on. That marriage is over and pointless now. If they get divorced, the woman is going to keep everything too.


 Welcome to the 21st Century bro.

Genuine question, do you know how the divorce rate for gay marriage stacks up against 'straight' marriage?


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Gary29 said:


> Welcome to the 21st Century bro.
> 
> *Genuine question, do you know how the divorce rate for gay marriage stacks up against 'straight' marriage?*


 No I don't, I assume the divorce rate for gay guys is higher though.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Yes said:


> No I don't, I assume the divorce rate for gay guys is higher though.


 Assumption is the mother of all f**k ups. But you're probably right


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Yh Gary turn round give us a look.
> 
> Im worn out with debates I can't get involved iv overdosed on protein powder this week.


 I bought some isopure the other day. Not to bad. All the others are loaded with so much artificial sweeteners, they're just to much.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

GaryMatt said:


> I bought some isopure the other day. Not to bad. All the others are loaded with so much artificial sweeteners, they're just to much.


 Don't lie it tasted crap as they all do.....only ever had one that was so good...it was a latte one had froth aswell and really tasted like it said, but it was a freebie and I forgot who made it  The rest are just poo. And...quest bars are awful too ...but I'm yet to try a ( changes voice to,reeeeeally deep here ) CARRRRRB KILLA.....have u seen them?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Yes said:


> I feel so sorry for the guy being cheated on. That marriage is over and pointless now. If they get divorced, the woman is going to keep everything too.


 Not if she says.....let's just go halves


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Skye666 said:


> Not if she says.....let's just go halves


 If she cheats I thought she got nothing but her own money and s**t?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Yes said:


> No I don't, I assume the divorce rate for gay guys is higher though.


 Really? I don't know loads of gay guys but I know loads of married lesbian females who were together 10/20 years before they were allowed to be officially married.....even the lesbian couples I know who don't intend to marry they tend to be those who are together for years and years.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> If she cheats I thought she got nothing but her own money and s**t?


 Nope. My nan's previous neighbour got cheated on by his wife.

She kept the child, house and he had to pay her every month. She even had her new partner move into the house that her ex-husband paid for!!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> If she cheats I thought she got nothing but her own money and s**t?


 If they can prove it in court that she did it might make a difference of not it's just he said she said.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Really? I don't know loads of gay guys but I know loads of married lesbian females who were together 10/20 years before they were allowed to be officially married.....even the lesbian couples I know who don't intend to marry they tend to be those who are together for years and years.


 From what I have seen, lesbians seem to be more emotionally invested in each other, where as gays seem to just care about sex. So maybe that's why lesbians have longer relationships than gays. I wish I was a lesbian lol


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Yes said:


> Nope. My nan's previous neighbour got cheated on by his wife.
> 
> She kept the child, house and he had to pay her every month. She even had her new partner move into the house that her ex-husband paid for!!


 That's a joke man. If that happened to me I purposely run myself into 100k debt so they don't get anything


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> That's a joke man. If that s**t happened to me I purposely run myself into 100k debt so they don't get s**t


 I agree, it's completely unfair.

But society doesn't care about the welfare of men tbh. As long as women are looked after......


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Yes said:


> From what I have seen, lesbians seem to be more emotionally invested in each other, where as gays seem to just care about sex. So maybe that's why lesbians have longer relationships than gays. I wish I was a lesbian lol


 Some serious blanket statements being made here :lol:

Don't we all?


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Some serious blanket statements being made here :')


 Not saying every lesbian or every gay.

But being gay myself, it's definitely something I have noticed.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Yes said:


> From what I have seen, lesbians seem to be more emotionally invested in each other, where as gays seem to just care about sex. So maybe that's why lesbians have longer relationships than gays. I wish I was a lesbian lol


 It may have something to do with there being less of them. There's more bi sexual women than there are ( real) lesbians so when they meet another they tend to actually make it work or they could be on their own for a long time or settle for a bi....with gay guys there's just millions!!! Lol so the options are far greater.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Could it be to do with higher sexual aggression in men?

And gay men do like doing coke and cat too?

Makes you sexually promiscuous for sure.

As a generalisation of course


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> That's a joke man. If that happened to me I purposely run myself into 100k debt so they don't get anything


 Usually the house gets sold and divided it's only really if they have kids the court tends to lean towards the woman and let her have the house, it wouldn't make sense to uproot children and sell a house and have to find a new home possibly new schools.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Yes said:


> Nope. My nan's previous neighbour got cheated on by his wife.
> 
> She kept the child, house and he had to pay her every month. She even had her new partner move into the house that her ex-husband paid for!!


 I'd be doing time if I ever found myself in that situation, arson, with everyone apart from the child in the house.

And be waiting outside with a baseball bat if anyone managed to get out alive.

Probably why I've never had the urge to get married, I don't trust anyone, sad way to live but just the way I am.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

I dunno dude, Seems shady.



Skye666 said:


> Usually the house gets sold and divided it's only really if they have kids the court tends to lean towards the woman and let her have the house, it wouldn't make sense to uproot children and sell a house and have to find a new home possibly new schools.


 She can leave, I'll have my own kids thanks.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> It may have something to do with there being less of them. There's more bi sexual women than there are ( real) lesbians so when they meet another they tend to actually make it work or they could be on their own for a long time or settle for a bi....with gay guys there's just millions!!! Lol so the options are far greater.


 That's a fair point.

I also just think that gay men are just far more sexual than lesbians.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Gary29 said:


> I'd be doing time if I ever found myself in that situation, arson, with everyone apart from the child in the house.
> 
> And be waiting outside with a baseball bat if anyone managed to get out alive.
> 
> Probably why I've never had the urge to get married, I don't trust anyone, sad way to live but just the way I am.


 Yeah, I can't imagine what that guy must have been feeling. Literally losing everything in your life through no fault of your own.

I would probably do the same as you if I was in that position.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> I dunno dude, Seems shady.
> 
> She can leave, I'll have my own kids thanks.


 Well let's say she agreed to that and it went to court because very few women agree to never seeing their kids again so she would want that....u as the man would still have to pay out if u had been married and she would want contact or part custody of the kids....so all the options are messy.....dude


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Gary29 said:


> I'd be doing time if I ever found myself in that situation, arson, with everyone apart from the child in the house.
> 
> And be waiting outside with a baseball bat if anyone managed to get out alive.
> 
> Probably why I've never had the urge to get married, I don't trust anyone, sad way to live but just the way I am.


 Word.

But thats why people get married.

You don't trust anyone until you do.

You know what I mean?


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Word.
> 
> But thats why people get married.
> 
> ...


 I know mate, it's not that I'm scared to trust, I'm guessing I've just not met the right person yet, I imagine when you know, you know,.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Yes said:


> That's a fair point.
> 
> I also just think that gay men are just far more sexual than lesbians.


 Agreed.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Skye666 said:


> Well let's say she agreed to that and it went to court because very few women agree to never seeing their kids again so she would want that....u as the man would still have to pay out if u had been married and she would want contact or part custody of the kids....so all the options are messy


 Seems like a lot more work than its worth. f**k me You can just have the money.



Skye666 said:


> dude


 Would you prefer ma'm?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Yes said:


> Nope. My nan's previous neighbour got cheated on by his wife.
> 
> She kept the child, house and he had to pay her every month. She even had her new partner move into the house that her ex-husband paid for!!
> 
> i wish I was lesbian lol


 Is this what turned you gay?

I'm actually a lesbian trapped in a mans body...!!


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Is this what turned you gay?
> 
> * I'm actually a lesbian trapped in a mans body...!!*


 That would not be gay ,,,,,!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Natty Steve'o said:


> That would not be gay ,,,,,!


 If you've not experienced it then you can't possibly know. Stick to heterosexual talk only.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Is this what turned you gay?
> 
> I'm actually a lesbian trapped in a mans body...!!


 lol maybe :lol:

But if I was a lesbian trapped in a man's body, I would still be attracted to girls :stupid:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> If you've not experienced it then you can't possibly know. Stick to heterosexual talk only.


 But But I am a ***** trapped in a mans body.

I'm sooo attracted to women :lol:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

MissMartinez said:


> Why should you give trust outright anyway. It should be earned then maintained by actions. You have to look after your own interests too cos there's more people than not that will take the piss and advantage.


 I'd like to disagree with you there. If you have no reason to not trust someone, you should trust them.

If they clearly should not be trusted right off then yes earn it but otherwise why the hell should you not?

By way of example if you started going through my phone and keeping tabs on me when we first got together, you'd be getting dropped real quick.

In the same way if you were flirty with boys etc I wouldn't trust a word you said. But if you just act cool and normal I have no reason not to trust.

Not everyone is out to f**k people over.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Seems like a lot more work than its worth. f**k me You can just have the money.
> 
> Would you prefer ma'm?


 Yep....just don't get married or have kids I should be ok then.

Ermmmm ...dunno depends who U were before as a member, before the ban as to what I prefer u to call me Now :whistling:


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Skye666 said:


> Yep....just don't get married or have kids I should be ok then.


 Correct!



Skye666 said:


> Ermmmm ...dunno depends who U were before as a member, before the ban as to what I prefer u to call me Now :whistling:


 What? I don't follow, sorry...


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> I'd like to disagree with you there. If you have no reason to not trust someone, you should trust them.
> 
> If they clearly should not be trusted right off then yes earn it but otherwise why the hell should you not?
> 
> ...


 I wouldn't trust at all...iv never gone through phones etc ( I wouldn't even know how to work some of the iPhones!!!) but I just wouldn't trust .....society has changed, trust has lost it's value...therefore trust thy self...period.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

I wouldn't care if my gf saw my stuff. But she would never go through my phone.

You'd have to have a pretty poor quality of relationship to do that. You should not be together if this kind of thing is happening.

There's no coming back from these kind of actions...



MissMartinez said:


> Well obviously you wouldn't go through someone's phone unless they were acting very out of the norm. I mean just outright you wouldn't especially if a few things didn't add up as in not normal behaviour.
> 
> On the same note if you've nothing to hide there's nothing to worry about so what's the prob. Thing is majority have something to hide. I wouldn't care if someone I was with went through mine.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Correct!
> 
> What? I don't follow, sorry...


 Ok


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> Well obviously you wouldn't go through someone's phone unless they were acting very out of the norm. I mean just outright you wouldn't especially if a few things didn't add up as in not normal behaviour.
> 
> On the same note if you've nothing to hide there's nothing to worry about so what's the prob. Thing is majority have something to hide. I wouldn't care if someone I was with went through mine.


 I had someone ask me that let me look at ur phone it was just random....I handed it over and then he said nah I'm joking ....I said no it's fine but he wouldn't ....I didn't say it but we both know why he prob didn't wanna look...when u do u leave urself open to have the same expected of u...what then!


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Skye666 said:


> I had someone ask me that let me look at ur phone it was just random....I handed it over and then he said nah I'm joking ....I said no it's fine but he wouldn't ....I didn't say it but we both know why he prob didn't wanna look...when u do u leave urself open to have the same expected of u...what then!


 I wouldn't trust someone who acted like that. They are giving you a reason to not trust them there. Clearly testing you.

1. That isn't normal behaviour. To ask to go through your phone.

2. It's hardly a joke. I bet no one was laughing.

If your friend or family member asked to go through your phone and read your messages and look at your stuff would you let them? Hell no. This is no different. It's like reading someone's diary.

But then letting some practical stranger go through your phone is fine because you are "with" them. f**k that!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I only f**k whores 

What does that makes me ?


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> I only f**k whores
> 
> What does that makes me ?


 An absolute baller


----------



## Grunz (Apr 11, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> I only f**k whores
> 
> What does that makes me ?


 Insecure :thumb


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Grunz said:


> Insecure :thumb


 At least I know about mine

Probably yours is banging the rugby team right now


----------



## Grunz (Apr 11, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> At least I know about mine
> 
> Probably yours is banging the rugby team right now


 Nah mate she can't be, been working double overtime every night so it's a good :whistling:


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Grunz said:


> Nah mate she can't be, been working double overtime every night so it's a good :whistling:


 As long as your happy mate


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> I wouldn't trust someone who acted like that. They are giving you a reason to not trust them there. Clearly testing you.
> 
> 1. That isn't normal behaviour. To ask to go through your phone.
> 
> ...


 It dosnt bother me going through the phone whoever.......


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Yes said:


> From what I have seen, lesbians seem to be more emotionally invested in each other, where as gays seem to just care about sex. So maybe that's why lesbians have longer relationships than gays. I wish I was a lesbian lol


 Me too mate


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Skye666 said:


> It dosnt bother me going through the phone whoever.......


 Fair enough.


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Answer his questions ?? Is ur Mrs a lying hoe?


 For sure


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> I only f**k whores
> 
> What does that makes me ?


 Hiv positive


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

DTA said:


> Hiv positive


 Have you and your missus had a recent test?


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Have you and your missus had a recent test?


 Oh s**t!


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Have you and your missus had a recent test?


 I don't need tests

I pray to the one true lord harambe. He ales all my needs.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

DTA said:


> I don't need tests
> 
> I pray to the one true lord harambe. He ales all my needs.
> 
> View attachment 136250


 Weird just got more weird.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

DTA said:


> I don't need tests
> 
> I pray to the one true lord harambe. He ales all my needs.
> 
> View attachment 136250


 I'm out.


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> I'm out.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

DTA said:


> Hiv positive


 We all going die sometime

No of boredom like some in here


----------



## Grunz (Apr 11, 2016)

DTA said:


> I don't need tests
> 
> I pray to the one true lord harambe. He ales all my needs.
> 
> View attachment 136250


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

the thread just got weird

IN


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

Call him a cuck, have a hearty chuckle and go about your own business


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

...


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> We all going die sometime
> 
> No of boredom like some in here


 I feel your inner pain. It will pass over time. Lets hope its not to late for you. 

I feel you are on the cusp of healing hence your new bird.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> We all going die sometime
> 
> No of boredom like some in here


 I feel your inner pain. It will pass over time. Lets hope its not to late for you. 

I feel you are on the cusp of healing hence your new bird.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I feel your inner pain. It will pass over time. Lets hope its not to late for you.
> 
> I feel you are on the cusp of healing hence your new bird.


 Only if you knew


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Don't lie it tasted crap as they all do.....only ever had one that was so good...it was a latte one had froth aswell and really tasted like it said, but it was a freebie and I forgot who made it  The rest are just poo. And...quest bars are awful too ...but I'm yet to try a ( changes voice to,reeeeeally deep here ) CARRRRRB KILLA.....have u seen them?


 NO haven't seen those? What are they?

Quest isn't good, but Oh Yeah ONE bars are awesome.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

GaryMatt said:


> NO haven't seen those? What are they?
> 
> Quest isn't good, but Oh Yeah ONE bars are awesome.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Was it that cum guzzling whore skye666?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Acidreflux said:


> Was it that cum guzzling whore skye666?


 No possible. ..

As She hates most men because thinks we are all the same


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

pulled the trigger yet @DTA?


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> No possible. ..
> 
> As She hates most men because thinks we are all the same


 She loves a bit of narna!!


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

ellisrimmer said:


> pulled the trigger yet @DTA?


 Cats almost out the bag now mate lol.

All my misses friends started gossiping about it cause the wife was so obvious with her crap lying. probably about 10 people know now. The wife knows i know too and has been picking up her kid so her husband don't see me lol.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

DTA said:


> Cats almost out the bag now mate lol.
> 
> All my misses friends started gossiping about it cause the wife was so obvious with her crap lying. probably about 10 people know now. The wife knows i know too and has been picking up her kid so her husband don't see me lol.


 This is grim. I feel bad for the guy


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> This is grim. I feel bad for the guy


 It's fu**ing grim as f**k. .. You can see the girls don't view cheating how us men do.

But this dudes going flip no doubt.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

DTA said:


> It's fu**ing grim as f**k. .. You can see the girls don't view cheating how us men do.
> 
> But this dudes going flip no doubt.


 Must be crazy seeing this go off in real time too.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

DTA said:


> It's fu**ing grim as f**k. .. You can see the girls don't view cheating how us men do.
> 
> But this dudes going flip no doubt.


 Oh yes we do


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Must be crazy seeing this go off in real time too.


 The wife made eye contact with me and I could see the guilt in her eyes.

Guilt feels so horrible don't it. She is probably drowning in that guilt feel


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Oh yes we do


 You ever cheat on anyone?


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

For another ****** lost to a white man's bullet

View attachment IMG_0012.JPG


----------



## mangob (Jun 26, 2016)

Gavinmcl said:


> I would stay out unless close friend , it will get nasty and more than likely backfire on you and your missus being regarding as whatever comes off it, it's horrible and as much as I would love to tell the fella nothing good from my experiences comes out of anything like this
> 
> you and you're missus will get dragged into it


 This!

The only reason you know is because your wifey is your wifey... there is a certain trust. If you act on it, what it seems like you did to varify its true - thats already a step too far. If you break your wifey's trust now by telling the guy, you are in for a hell of a ride.¨

Yes - you are a saint because you feel for the guy and you want to do the right thing, but honestly - you do that and you break your woman's trust... not worth putting a strain on your relationship because of it.

All you can do is talk to your wife about it.. and even there you are pushing it.


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

Why do people care if someone wants to go through your phone? lol I couldn't give a fek, got nothing to hide, and humans are insecure as much as they want to pretend they are not, most of them are.

Ayyyyyyyy


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

naturalguy said:


> Why do people care if someone wants to go through your phone? lol I couldn't give a fek, got nothing to hide, and humans are insecure as much as they want to pretend they are not, most of them are.
> 
> Ayyyyyyyy


 Because most have something to hide?


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

Smitch said:


> Because most have something to hide?


 Yeah but why bother being with someone if you're gonna hide s**t then? Like, what is the point


----------



## Robert S (Sep 5, 2016)

Tell her to tell him or you will, give her the chance to be honest with her husband.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

naturalguy said:


> Yeah but why bother being with someone if you're gonna hide s**t then? Like, what is the point


 Beacause ALL women love a man of mystery brother...






Either that or chocolate...


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

naturalguy said:


> Why do people care if someone wants to go through your phone? lol I couldn't give a fek, got nothing to hide, and humans are insecure as much as they want to pretend they are not, most of them are.
> 
> Ayyyyyyyy


 Exactly, Wife uses my phone and computer all the time, She knows what "Naughty" stuff i watch and im not doing out i shouldn't so people who hide s**t have to hide s**t


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

DTA said:


> The wife made eye contact with me and I could see the guilt in her eyes.
> 
> Guilt feels so horrible don't it. She is probably drowning in that guilt feel


 Bet she wasn't feeling so guilty when there was another dudes dick In her though.

Only cause she got caught.

She needs to Some serious reflection time...


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Call the wife and speak in a creepy Saw movie voice and tell her to come clean, or you'll go round and cut her tits off.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

DTA said:


> Guilt feels so horrible don't it. She is probably drowning in his jizz


 ...


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

Sphinkter said:


> For another ****** lost to a white man's bullet
> 
> View attachment 136304


 #dicksout


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

DTA said:


> The wife made eye contact with me and I could see the guilt in her eyes.
> 
> Guilt feels so horrible don't it. She is probably drowning in that guilt feel


 I'm sure you're confusing 'guilt' with 'jizz'.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

DTA said:


> You ever cheat on anyone?


 I dont see the point it really dosnt make any sense to me. Just tell them u don't wanna be with them and move on..life's short.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Skye666 said:


> I dont see the point it really dosnt make any sense to me. Just tell them u don't wanna be with them and move on..life's short.


 So..... no?


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

naturalguy said:


> Why do people care if someone wants to go through your phone? lol I couldn't give a fek, got nothing to hide, and humans are insecure as much as they want to pretend they are not, most of them are.
> 
> Ayyyyyyyy


 There's nothing to hide on my phone, but if someone is wanting to go through your phone it shows they don't trust you. It's a warning sign. They are controlling and suspicious.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> So..... no?


 So no never


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

Varg said:


> There's nothing to hide on my phone, but if someone is wanting to go through your phone it shows they don't trust you. It's a warning sign. They are controlling and suspicious.


 But to me if someone picked my phone up and I was like feeling off about it and I felt uneasy about it, it would mean I've got to hide something.

Most of it starts from "Can I borrow your phone a sec" or just your partner picking up your phone and you SEEMINGLY go weird from it; and then suspicion starts.

I don't really trust anyone, and people don't need to trust me either; I can do my best to show others they can trust me - but at some point in our lives, we all feel insecure and I'd rather someone look through my phone whenever they want to further enforce the fact I got nothing to hide.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Skye666 said:


> So no never


 Good on you


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

naturalguy said:


> But to me if someone picked my phone up and I was like feeling off about it and I felt uneasy about it, it would mean I've got to hide something.
> 
> Most of it starts from "Can I borrow your phone a sec" or just your partner picking up your phone and you SEEMINGLY go weird from it; and then suspicion starts.
> 
> I don't really trust anyone, and people don't need to trust me either; I can do my best to show others they can trust me - but at some point in our lives, we all feel insecure and I'd rather someone look through my phone whenever they want to further enforce the fact I got nothing to hide.


 You see, just picking up your partners phone and making a call or whatever is one thing. But asking (or not) to just go through it for their own personal curiosity /suspicions is a total different thing.


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> You see, just picking up your partners phone and making a call or whatever is one thing. But asking (or not) to just go through it for their own personal curiosity /suspicions is a total different thing.


 I get that, I do - but I genuinely just wouldn't care because at least it'd make them feel better, as I've said numerous times, humans are insecure whether they want to admit that or not.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

naturalguy said:


> I get that, I do - but I genuinely just wouldn't care because at least it'd make them feel better, as I've said numerous times, humans are insecure whether they want to admit that or not.


 I get it's no big deal. But with these jealous, controlling types it can start with checking your phone, then ringing while you are out to check you're where you said you'd be. Then being unhappy about you going out and trying to stop you.

It's just a massive warning sign that things will get worse.

And, people who are suspicious of others cheating are often cheaters themselves. That's why they're suspicious, because they think everyone acts like them.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> You see, just picking up your partners phone and making a call or whatever is one thing. But asking (or not) to just go through it for their own personal curiosity /suspicions is a total different thing.


 But actually that's where it CAN start ' picking up the phone and making a call' someone can make a call it's if it pings amidst of that and the other wants the phone back or panics....I had someone showing me a picture on his phone ( I was seeing) firstly he wasn't relaxed enough to hand me the phone he held it ( I noted that but didn't say anything) and it pinged..so I can't even see anything except still the picture that's on the phone...but he flapped abit...( I noted that but didn't say anything) ...these are classic signs


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

Varg said:


> I get it's no big deal. But with these jealous, controlling types it can start with checking your phone, then ringing while you are out to check you're where you said you'd be. Then being unhappy about you going out and trying to stop you.
> 
> It's just a massive warning sign that things will get worse.
> 
> And, people who are suspicious of others cheating are often cheaters themselves. That's why they're suspicious, because they think everyone acts like them.


 Yep, I get it.

I've been through some sh1t that made me really paranoid, simple as that, I'd never pick up someones phone and just do it, but I'd ask, if I felt down about it and felt uneasy.

Nobody is perfect, but I tell you something, it feels so damn good to have nothing to hide, when I was younger there would be a thing or two I'd hide, like when I was 17 or whatever, but just being with my current girlfriend of 6 years and not having one damn thing to hide, and just knowing in myself that I've not done anything wrong, not hiding anything, it feels so great it makes you wonder why the fvck you ever did it before etc.

And if my partner is hiding something, so be it, it's their loss if it comes out and they are the one who has to feel awful not me.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Varg said:


> I get it's no big deal. But with these jealous, controlling types it can start with checking your phone, then ringing while you are out to check you're where you said you'd be. Then being unhappy about you going out and trying to stop you.
> 
> It's just a massive warning sign that things will get worse.
> 
> And, people who are suspicious of others cheating are often cheaters themselves. That's why they're suspicious, because they think everyone acts like them.


 100% This, for sure. Its a huge red flag.

I know only because I went through possibly the worst 3 years of my life because of it.

Turned out she was fu**ing my 'best' friend for the last 6 months and god knows who else.

It was brutal, but I learned something, and I never put up with that behaviour ever again.

Incidentally, my current partner and I have a healthy and very good relationship.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Skye666 said:


> But actually that's where it CAN start ' picking up the phone and making a call' someone can make a call it's if it pings amidst of that and the other wants the phone back or panics....I had someone showing me a picture on his phone ( I was seeing) firstly he wasn't relaxed enough to hand me the phone he held it ( I noted that but didn't say anything) and it pinged..so I can't even see anything except still the picture that's on the phone...but he flapped abit...( I noted that but didn't say anything) ...these are classic signs


 But that is suspicious behaviour....

That IS giving you a reason not to trust that person.

The point i was making earlier was that if you have no reason not to trust them, you should trust them.

Im not saying blindly just trust anyone regardless of highly suspicious behaviour.

Also what a t**t for being in contact with someone they a cheating with, whilst in a room with their current gf.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> But actually that's where it CAN start ' picking up the phone and making a call' someone can make a call it's if it pings amidst of that and the other wants the phone back or panics....I had someone showing me a picture on his phone ( I was seeing) firstly he wasn't relaxed enough to hand me the phone he held it ( I noted that but didn't say anything) and it pinged..so I can't even see anything except still the picture that's on the phone...but he flapped abit...( I noted that but didn't say anything) ...these are classic signs


 More than likely had a categorised folder of rimming pics in order of tongue depth starting with shallowest first.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

jake87 said:


> More than likely had a categorised folder of rimming pics in order of tongue depth starting with shallowest first.


 Thanks for that!! U boys love all this rim chat...


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Thanks for that!! U boys love all this rim chat...


 You should of seen the other thread people were arguing that banging crossdressers or letting gay men suck your dick wasn't gay lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

DTA said:


> You should of seen the other thread people were arguing that banging crossdressers or letting gay men suck your dick wasn't gay lol


 Well they are a desperate lot...I bet U would go as far as a cross dresser if u were honest


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Well they are a desperate lot...I bet U would go as far as a cross dresser if u were honest


 I'd probably bang a tranny but not a dude In a dress. ...

Oh wait. ..


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> I don't get it what's their fascination with cracks. I got an activity update of sniffing coke off a prostitutes crack this week.
> 
> I am officially ruling out ever letting any man go near my 'rim'


 Lol...ur asking me....listen back in my day there was a cleaning product called RIM it was for the toilet...so I jus think of that.

Majority on here all chat they can't even find a nipple let alone a rim, they would need to set up a thread for direction!


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> I dont see the point it really dosnt make any sense to me. Just tell them u don't wanna be with them and move on..life's short.


 this ^^^ - there is no point in being with someone if you're gonna cheat IMO


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Lol...ur asking me....listen back in my day there was a cleaning product called RIM it was for the toilet...so I jus think of that.
> 
> Majority on here all chat they can't even find a nipple let alone a rim, they would need to set up a thread for direction!


 This helps

View attachment Capture.PNG


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

CG88 said:


> This helps
> 
> View attachment 136337


 Clitoris? iv never heard of that pokemon before?


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

DTA said:


> Clitoris? iv never heard of that pokemon before?


 Gotta catch em all mate


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

CG88 said:


> This helps
> 
> View attachment 136337


 What species is that mate?


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

CG88 said:


> Gotta catch em all mate


 I collect std's and wear them as badges of honor.


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Gary29 said:


> What species is that mate?


 My mate said its a female version of a human being, i just take his word for it.

Despite my suspicions that a Clitaurus is actually a dinosaur?


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

DTA said:


> I collect std's and wear them as badges of honor.


 Cock like a dog of war


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

CG88 said:


> My mate said its a female version of a human being, i just take his word for it.
> 
> Despite my suspicions that a Clitaurus is actually a dinosaur?


 Well whatever it is, I've never seen one before, looks scary as f**k.


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

CG88 said:


> Cock like a dog of war


 Cock like an alton towers smile rides victim leg


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

Core I regret that banter straight away


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Gary29 said:


> Well whatever it is, I've never seen one before, looks scary as f**k.


 It is scary as f**k mate, haven't you seen the film 'Teeth' ?


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

DTA said:


> Cock like an alton towers smile rides victim leg


 Brutal mate :axe:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

CG88 said:


> This helps
> 
> View attachment 136337


 8,40 and 9,17 will definitely help them....7, 91 lips may lead to confusion they gonna need more info for upper lower


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> 8,40 and 9,17 will definitely help them....7, 91 lips may lead to confusion they gonna need more info for upper lower


 Oh... and arse is missing aswell. Need an updated map


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

CG88 said:


> Oh... and arse is missing aswell. Need an updated map


 With the words RIM dirty animals eat here oh and an arrow >>>>>. That should work


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> With the words RIM dirty animals eat here it's Skye's fave...oh and an arrow >>>>>. That should work


 Couldn't agree more


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> 8,40 and 9,17 will definitely help them....7, 91 lips may lead to confusion they gonna need more info for upper lower


 They remind me of a place in the middle east and Colonel Gaddafi

:gun_bandana:

:lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

CG88 said:


> Couldn't agree more


 This is NOT even remotely funny ....


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> They remind me of a place in the middle east and Colonel Gaddafi
> 
> :gun_bandana:
> 
> :lol:


 Aim..fire...miss ?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Sounds like...Libya

:lol:


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> Prob closet gays or at least bi


 For 'rimming' someone of the opposite sex?


----------



## Henda929 (Oct 21, 2016)

Wor lass put a stop to burying my face in her arse, she is borderline paranoid of germs and says I'll infest us both with worms


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> I'd give lips the highest, hard to get in the mood if he's a shitty kisser


 Agreed. But [email protected] shitty kisser :lol: ( actually hate that )


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Henda929 said:


> Wor lass put a stop to burying my face in her arse, she is borderline paranoid of germs and says I'll infest us both with worms


 She's a wise woman ...let sleeping worms lie


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> No, for preferring giving it in the ass


 To the opposite sex?


----------



## Henda929 (Oct 21, 2016)

Skye666 said:


> She's a wise woman ...let sleeping worms lie


 Replace wise with 'c**t of a' and you'd be spot on


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Henda929 said:


> Replace wise with 'c**t of a' and you'd be spot on


 Well that's it's not my kind of language :nono:


----------



## Henda929 (Oct 21, 2016)

Skye666 said:


> Well that's it's not my kind of language :nono:


 Sorry, at least it was censored though.

im not allowed to say that word in the house either


----------



## Ghostspike (Jan 21, 2013)

Must be a crap husband to have your partner cheat on you.

Seen it too many times. Had too many flings and affairs with women who are engaged or married to men, who are cold and end up just needing them because no one else will have them.


----------

